# Altamaha/Paulks Pasture



## brokenblade (Aug 24, 2009)

New to both GA and hog hunting.  What is the terrain like in these 2 WMA's...mostly swamps,hardwoods,food plots?  Won't be able to find the time to scout before bow season so i'm plannin to try to run and gun a weekend or two sometime.  Any input is appreciated.  Also i understand there is a campsite at Altamaha which i would utilize if possible.


----------



## rbar (Aug 27, 2009)

I have taken bucks out of Paulks Pasture and Sansavilla WMAs in the last 5 years, when we had a dry summer. Paulks has plenty of small deer.The roads get bad and the parking is scarce.Some of the woods that were dry last year are under 30 inches of water now.lots of hogs and thick with bugs.You should go check out Griffin Ridge WMA where there is some high ground to hunt from.I live in kingsland and it is worth driving twice as far for.Put in for Quota hunts by Sept 1.GL2U.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 30, 2009)

You can camp at nearby Clayhole Swamp w/ showers when you hunt Paulk's. A lot better deer hunting at Paulk's than Altamaha and there ARE some big bucks there. PM later if u go there- happy to help you. Have a couple friends at King's Bay- one retired now


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 30, 2009)

altamaha is mostly swamp,they have some food plots,but they get attention from hunters,and IMHO aren't that good anyways.When the river isn't real high it has some fair deer/hog hunting..

Griffin ridge is decent on deer,but the hogs have been worked over.Stragglers can be found,but you may spend a whole weekend walking,and never see one.Other than archery you will not hunt it with a gun unless you go to the a/c hunt,or are selected for a quota.It can get over-run,and that is why there is a quota.

Paulks is THICK pines,Thick swamps,and some open swampy sections,but mostly thick,as 70% of it has been clearcutted in the last 5-7 years.That's one reason why they are going to let people dog hunt it this year.

Last time I went to clayhole it was THICK.Haven't been back to it.

I would rather hunt Kings Bay Naval base if I could.


----------



## base3448 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hunt Griffen Ridge alot, i would not hunt from the road, to many people there, i personally would hunt from the river, you can camp at JC landing and go up and down the river, you can get to areas that have not be touched in awhile.  I plan on hunting it hard archery if you want to tag  its cool, also if you get picked for one of the hunts give me a call i will be on a sand bar camping waiting to hunt the next morning.  I have acouple good spots from the road, if you want to walk a mile or so,  me and some friends killed butt load of hogs every weekend.  I went scouting there last week and saw hog sign at every stop,  deer to .     

Atlamha wma i would hunt from the river, camp at fishcamp camp ground, hot showers, cleaning station electric water, store etc.....    Do not miss Fort Stewart on your list.


----------



## Tim@benning (Oct 31, 2009)

*nov 12-14*

Ill be ther the 12-14 and never been ther before hopfully i can get a good one befor i go to korea this year


----------

